# Another 99 cent .com code for GoDaddy



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I just found another code to use to get a 99 cent .com domain from GoDaddy.

It's 99INDY.

It can only be used once per account and can only be used on new domains, not renewals.

They usually only last 2 or 3 days so act quick.

I just got one for my new WOW Mobile website.

Good Luck,

Dennis


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just grabbed another one! Thanks!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Dennis Graves said:


> I just found another code to use to get a 99 cent .com domain from GoDaddy.
> 
> It's 99INDY.
> 
> ...


Code still works as of 5 minutes ago. Thanks!


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank You for the code. I have been searching to get a domain name and didn't have any idea of where to go.

Got it set up in a matter of minutes. Just set it up a few minutes ago. Thank you all so so so much!

What a great forum and group of people.

Sharon


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks just grab mines...


----------



## Cranky Dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Just used it - still working at 0930 Pacific time on 17 May...


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cranky Dave said:


> Just used it - still working at 0930 Pacific time on 17 May...


 Help a newbe out I don't understand , does this mean I can get a domain name for .99 for a year ? do I have to be a member first ?


----------



## Cranky Dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Right - if you go to godaddy.com, you should be able to buy a new domain (it doesn't work for renewals) for $.99 for the first year. It is godaddy, so be careful as you're going through the purchase process (adding to cart, etc.) because they try to get you go add a lot of 'upgrades' as you're going through. It'll give you several chances to remove things that they try to add to your cart. Once you get to the last screen (I'm pretty sure it's the last one) before you put in your credit card number, it'll have a box that says something like "enter discount code here". That's where you'll enter 99INDY - then you can refresh it and it should show up as $.99 instead of ten bucks or whatever it normally is...

Hope this helps...

David


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

sandhopper2 said:


> Help a newbe out I don't understand , does this mean I can get a domain name for .99 for a year ? do I have to be a member first ?


The 99 cents is just for the first year.


----------



## netprot (May 22, 2010)

99INDY expired - it ran out of redemptions 

There are two things I can tell you, though - first is a general code for any new Go Daddy customers that gets you 25% off your order, that code is*cjc25OFF*, and I also have a big stack of codes that I've saved from my days as a marketing drone:

*EMMA412* = .com domains for $7.49/year each (new and renewal)
*EMMA9* = .com domains for $7.49/year each (new and renewal)
*EMMA35* = .com domains for $7.49/year each (new and renewal)
*EMMA30* = .com domains for $7.49/year each (new and renewal)
*EMMA3* = .com domains for $7.49/year each (new and renewal)

*EMMA125* = 25% off your order of $100/£65 or more
*EMMA25* = 25% off your order of $100/£65 or more

*EMMA411* = 20% off your order of $50/£35 or more
*EMMA8* = 20% off your order of $50/£35 or more

*EMMA410* = 10% off your order
*EMMA7* = 10% off your order

*EMMA20H1* = 20% off your hosting order of 1, 2 or 3 years)
*EMMA20H* = 20% off your hosting order of 1, 2 or 3 years)

*EMMASSL* = $12.99 SSL certificates

No expiry or redemption limit on these, either.

Oh, first post, long time lurker - hi


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

netprot said:


> 99INDY expired - it ran out of redemptions
> 
> There are two things I can tell you, though - first is a general code for any new Go Daddy customers that gets you 25% off your order, that code is*cjc25OFF*, and I also have a big stack of codes that I've saved from my days as a marketing drone:
> 
> ...


Excellent 1st post... I'll have to try these soon. I wonder how discount codes will be affected since ICANN is raising domain registration pricing soon..


----------

